# Pompano jigs?? what is the best color to catch them with??



## surfhunter

I throw a half ounce pink jig with either shrimp or a sand flea on the back, it produces a good bite but is there anyother good colors and baits? im kinda new to surf fishin but i know a little bit any information would help please and thank you guys.

Tight Lines!!=]


----------



## mehill10

think bright colors 

also look for what is called a doc's goofy jig


----------



## surfhunter

thanks im trying to learn how to tie my own pompao jigs but im not sure on the color schemes i should go with. im tying withhot pink nylon hair and red marabou. being knew to surf fishing i would like to know about where and how to fish in the surf. it sucks being new but you have to start somewhere. thanks you for your post.


----------



## Travis Gill

Pink and Orange are my favorites this time of year. A flea on the back produces alot more fish


----------



## surfhunter

yeah ive used sand fleas with store bought jigs before and it works good but i was fishin on the pier. i wanna know what to look for when i go fishing. also thank you for the post =]


----------



## Travis Gill

Off the beach you are better off using a 2 drop rig with fleas most of the time. Look for washouts and points and fish those


----------



## surfhunter

thanks im going to try down by portifeno next week when the weather calms down.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Whacked em pretty good the other dayon a pink and green jig with a small flea or piece of shrimp.


----------



## wilfish4774

Almost any attempt at a pompano jig will catch a pompano sooner or later. But the jig that most true pompano fishermen desire is the jig that catches the pompano when the others don't and there is such a thing believe it or not.


----------



## Mike Moore

wilfish4774 said:


> Almost any attempt at a pompano jig will catch a pompano sooner or later. But the jig that most true pompano fishermen desire is the jig that catches the pompano when the others don't and there is such a thing believe it or not.


why dont you be a sport and PM the man what it is instead of danglin' a carrot. dont see much reasoning in stopping short of helping the guy out.

i prefer hand tied pink crimped nylon on white football heads in stained water and natural deer hair with orange died deer hair on the bottom with tan football heads in clear/clean water. when i fish double hook flea rigs i usually remove the floats and add orange beads in close proximity to the hook to mimic flea eggs. you will have to bump um regularly to keep um from diggin in with this method though. hope it help. good fishin!

by the way........ snakeman14 ties all my pomp jigs and does an excellent job


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Jigs*



wilfish4774 said:


> Almost any attempt at a pompano jig will catch a pompano sooner or later. But the jig that most true pompano fishermen desire is the jig that catches the pompano when the others don't and there is such a thing believe it or not.


I really don't believe that statement. It sounds like advertising hype. Show us, s'il vous plait.

I tie my own jigs and teasers to fit the jig color/weight/shape to a given set of surf conditions.

I tie in white, yellow, chartreuse and hot pink. I tie my jigs and teasers using these colors or a combination of. I also tie using bucktail or faux hair. Any one will work under a given surf condition.

I pour different shapes/weights. I pour Swimming(Doc's), Lima bean and Digger type jigs.

I tip my jigs with a tad of shrimp or gulp.

I also tie Pompano Flies which work well as teasers on a jig setup.

I maintain that if you, the fish, technique and surf conditions are there at the same time that you'll catch Pompano.

Too many people are fishing where the Pompano ain't and catch whiting and catfish.

No; I don't sell them preferring to provide them for myself and friends. C2


----------



## Charlie2

*Super Jig*



wilfish4774 said:


> Almost any attempt at a pompano jig will catch a pompano sooner or later. But the jig that most true pompano fishermen desire is the jig that catches the pompano when the others don't and there is such a thing believe it or not.


You've kept us in suspense long enough! Please let us in on this 'super' jig. Is it for sale? Thanks. C2


----------



## wilfish4774

All of the old time pompano fishermen know that fishing for pompano is all about eliminating variables and as to fashioning pompano jigs practice makes perfect.


----------

